# website and logo examples



## kpsproperties (Aug 10, 2005)

I am looking to do up my site and need some inspirations....please if you can show me your logos and websites so i can see some of the cool stuff you have all done. I am having a brain-fart and can not think of even what colors to use. plus templatemonster.com has crap. I hate when I do this and can not think of what to do for a site....I ussually lose sleep and am really cranky.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

check the sites in my signature to see my two most successful sites.

If you want your site done properly hire a professional to do it. Most contractors are not artists. Myself, Nathan, Hatchet, Cole... we all maintain our own sites but we've also paid professionals for their help from time to time.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> If you want your site done properly hire a professional to do it. Most contractors are not artists. Myself, Nathan, Hatchet, Cole... we all maintain our own sites but we've also paid professionals for their help from time to time.


I couldn't agree more. 

Click my profile for my website, my logo is on the website also.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

My web sight sucks, www.midmohandyman.com and I plan to redo it more like Henry’s from Henry’s Housework, www.henryshousework.com I believe he did it all himself as well as setting up an E-mail news letter for his clients. He always has a lot of good ideas about marketing. 

Jesse


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm about to redo mine... but here it is
www.ServiceProPainters.com


----------



## ppmc (Jul 7, 2005)

*web-sites*



kpsproperties said:


> I am looking to do up my site and need some inspirations....please if you can show me your logos and websites so i can see some of the cool stuff you have all done. I am having a brain-fart and can not think of even what colors to use. plus templatemonster.com has crap. I hate when I do this and can not think of what to do for a site....I ussually lose sleep and am really cranky.


I want to redo mine also www.ppmc.biz

I did a job for a guy and come to find out his buisiness is making websites so he is now contracted to do something?


----------



## canada4 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey guys if you are looking for a logo I can sketch one up and try to load it to the site. I have done a couple for friends and they are very happy. I have taken graphic design courses. If you list the sort of thing you want , ie. the name etc., I can see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I never really had a logo. I did look into it once, but it did cost a few hundred bucks to buy the design, and I didn't feel the need. Things just keep trucking along fine for me, despite not having a logo.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 4, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I'm about to redo mine... but here it is
> www.ServiceProPainters.com


Nathan I like the logo you have with the house and fan of color.
I welcome comments about my web site.
http://brendapaints.2oaks.com

Brenda


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Brenda said:


> I welcome comments about my web site.
> http://brendapaints.2oaks.com
> 
> Brenda


It wouldn't load.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Brenda's site is good if you like all the various shades of brown. I half-expected more colors. I had to 'reload' the site several times to get it to load. There might be a server issue for you to look into Brenda.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes I have made an inquiry with the server, they are checking into it now.
Hopefully it will be resolved within a few hours.
The shades of brown that you refer to are suppose to be shades of gold. My PC shows golden tones but have seen it have more brown tones or a dull copper tone on other computers.
Brenda


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

You need an easier domain name to remember in my opinion. 
Also, it loads slowly because the whole site is flash. I would go with a straight html site if I were you. Its easier to get picked up and indexed by google and other search sites that way. 
I would also add a "request an estimate" page.

Its easy to navigate though which is good. Did you design the site yourself or did someone do it for you?


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is a place I am checking into for web sight templates. I found them by accident while looking for brochure templates.

The pricing seems great…I just have to wonder if there is a catch? Maybe they are hard to customize? For $64 I will try them and see what happens.

Jesse R. Kirchhoff
Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
www.midmohandyman.com


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

you may be looking at www.templatemonster.com or some other site. The catch is that its nothing more than an image and you still need to code it. Also, you share teh same design with other companies. 

They are a good option for most contractors as long as you can find someone to finish the coding for you.


----------



## shimmerl (May 2, 2005)

*canada4*

hey canada4 i need logo to can you help me about that, because we are not good at it... thanks


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's our website .... http://www.chantillyplumbing.com .... I used a template through Network Solutions ... easy!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Lisa, Great to have you here.

I grew up in Northern Virginia and used to live in South Riding before moving down to Florida. I'm trying to remember if I saw your vans around town?

Anyways, glad you found the board.


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Nathan,

South Riding is a nice area ... but FL is probably better! We only have one lettered van ... so, maybe you did see it!


----------



## canada4 (Jun 11, 2005)

shimmerl - I can help you out with a logo if you want. Just post some of the info and name you want on a logo. like your business name and/or slogan. I can sketch up a design or a few and try to post it here. I can use the information from your profile and site to come up with some if you want me to.

I just took a vacation to the Tampa area, it is beatiful and very different from Canada.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 4, 2005)

Nathan said:


> You need an easier domain name to remember in my opinion.
> Also, it loads slowly because the whole site is flash. I would go with a straight html site if I were you. Its easier to get picked up and indexed by google and other search sites that way.
> I would also add a "request an estimate" page.
> 
> Its easy to navigate though which is good. Did you design the site yourself or did someone do it for you?


Someone did it for me. I haven't a clue when it comes to stuff like this.
Brenda


----------

